# Happy Birthday Creative



## JoAnn L. (Sep 28, 2014)

Wishing you a wonderful and special "Happy Birthday".


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2014)

Sounds like it's off to a great start!  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 28, 2014)

happy birthday, creative!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hoot (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday


Josie


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy birthday, creative!  I hope it was a great day for you.


----------



## creative (Sep 28, 2014)

Ah just seen this thread!  Thank you all for your well wishes and for posting here. 

I posted earlier on the what you have been doing thread.  Suffice to say we went to a carvery (food details on that thread) and then spent the sunny afternoon in a national park.   

I will share that I am 65 now!   But I have an adolescent mind set (did stand up comedy in my 40s) and dress far from conventional for a 65 year old....(well I was a hippy!)  Today I was all in purple - shirt, trousers, sandals, jacket, shoulder bag and earrings!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 28, 2014)

Glad you had a happy b-day Creative! "When I'm Old I Will Wear Purple"....love that poem. I was your age five years ago.......Old Girls Rule....!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 29, 2014)

creative said:


> I will share that I am 65 now!   But I have an adolescent mind set (did stand up comedy in my 40s) and dress far from conventional for a 65 year old....(well I was a hippy!)  Today I was all in purple - shirt, trousers, sandals, jacket, shoulder bag and earrings! [/COLOR]



phew,.thank god we didn't run into you.

i was wearing the same exact thing...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 30, 2014)

Purple: the uniform of the over-50 set. 

Glad to hear you had a nice birthday.  I did see you mention it somewhere else so my official congratulations is there. Somewhere.

BTW, don't know if you have heard of The Red Hat Society. It appears that some members will be descending on London for the New Year's holiday week.  It's a (usually) purely social group for women, originally for those 50 and over, but now it's open to women of all ages. When going out to events, all members wear purple clothing and red hats.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 30, 2014)

i guess someone has to stand up for the jelly bean colours that nobody likes...



just kidding.


----------



## creative (Sep 30, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Purple: the uniform of the over-50 set.
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice birthday.  I did see you mention it somewhere else so my official congratulations is there. Somewhere.
> 
> BTW, don't know if you have heard of The Red Hat Society. It appears that some members will be descending on London for the New Year's holiday week.  It's a (usually) purely social group for women, originally for those 50 and over, but now it's open to women of all ages. When going out to events, all members wear purple clothing and red hats.


Oh thanks for that - didn't know about it.  Could I trade my purple hat for a red one...?


----------



## creative (Sep 30, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Purple: the uniform of the over-50 set.
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice birthday.  I did see you mention it somewhere else so my official congratulations is there. Somewhere.
> 
> BTW, don't know if you have heard of The Red Hat Society. It appears that some members will be descending on London for the New Year's holiday week.  It's a (usually) purely social group for women, originally for those 50 and over, but now it's open to women of all ages. When going out to events, all members wear purple clothing and red hats.


Oh thanks for that - didn't know about it.  Could I swop my purple hat for a red one...?


----------

